# Help with FTP on Win2K8



## tking (Feb 7, 2003)

Just set up a Win 2K8 server and having trouble with FTP. IIS and FTP roles are installed and port 21 is open on firewall but still can't connect. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are you allowing anonymous access or are users authenticating? Are you ever prompted for a username and password?


----------



## tking (Feb 7, 2003)

I believe I have it working. I had to create a ftp site fist. Found out with the help of this site: http://blog.401consulting.com/2011/04/troubleshooting-ftp-services-on-windows-2008-server/

Thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll need more than port 21, for one thing. That is only the control port and the actual data port is negotiated afterward.


----------

